# So it begins...



## gtiguy12 (May 22, 2006)

Where do i start. I purchased a 1986 GTI 1.8 8 valve to give to my brother. He was going to use it to drive it back and forth to work. His Tacoma pickup was killing him at the pump and he was looking for something more fuel efficient. 








I came across this gti and purchased it. On first Inspection, the car was leaking oil(which is a
major pet peeve of mine) from the valve cover gasket. I replaced the gasket, changed the oil and sent the car on
it's way. 3 days later the oil light came on. 
I knew this car was neglected, but didn't think sludge would be it's
demise. We parked it for 3 months. Curosity got the best of me one day so I charged the battery and fired her up.
The lifters knocked then the sound subsided. I went to drive "Her" around the block and BAM! The piece of s***
threw a rod through the engine block.
So here i sit, I started pissed, Upset, then started drinking. then Genuius Hit me (i have a theroy that you are
the smartest when your drinking, Alcohol kills brain cells, starting with the weakest, these slow down your thinking
process) 1.8t Swap. Enough said.








I slowly collected parts, it started with a 1.8t engine out of a 2000 new beetle. the engine had a blown head gasket
and overheated. a full rebuild is in order. So i contacted MJM Autohaus for the parts to "refresh the engine". I promptly
recieved a rather large box of parts.








Now, why would anyone in their right mind be ok with 150 Hp? this is a MK2. It deserves a couple, maybe a 
few hundred Horsepower.
Rods, Rods, RODS RODS RODS. (I still Hate them.) I'm taking the engine apart, so why not get some GOOD ONES?
one word. Integrated Engineering. Integrated Engineering. Integrated Engineering.
Supplier of "Keep your engine block Intact" connecting rods. Cheap insurance anyone???
So this is the beginning of my build. I don't want to start thanking people already, but Ronnie, Jonny and Joel at
eurojet (www.eurojetracing.com) are complete Ass H***s. This started as a innocent build. So what's to come is a
very good example of HORSEPOWER greed. I test fit some parts today. here are some pictures.








Full race exhaust manifold
















Ehaust Housing test fit








waste gate, Check.








Look what we have here..
















Stay tuned folks, i have boxes full of parts.


----------



## SlowGolf1 (Jan 8, 2007)

Lookin good. Cant wait to see it done


----------



## El Hijo Del Santo (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: (SlowGolf1)*

Im dead to you. So you cant see my comment. 
 It looks good.


----------



## anvgti143 (May 20, 2004)

nice!


----------



## Vortexpert (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: (anvgti143)*

good show adam. 
but you all suck!


----------



## Narbie @ CTS Turbo (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: (Vortexpert)*

that tool box makes me happy


----------



## gtiguy12 (May 22, 2006)

*Re: So it begins... (gtiguy12)*

update time. here are a few pictures from todays progress.
Here is an outside view of my workshop








The S4 has twin K04's and the Silver gti will smoke the shizz out of it.
removing the camshafts:








Gone:








Head's off and getting ready for "refreshment"








the block how it sits








nasty:








more nastyness:








coffee anyone?
So this is where i leave off today. i'll continue to disassemble the head tomorrow, clean and renew some parts.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*FV-QR*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Vortexpert (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: So it begins... (gtiguy12)*

not proper shoe equipment... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
















cute little home box. the work box is the hugeness..
I am the Vortexpert, and i approve this build thread!
adam get better feet protection!


----------



## IAmTheNacho (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: So it begins... (gtiguy12)*

I wanna dip my balls in it. I think I may need to do the same treatment with my mk2/extra 1.8t engine.


----------



## theguy1084 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: So it begins... (IAmTheNacho)*

Is that a fullrace dowpipe as well? What size turbo? I am interested to see how that setup fits. I have been eye balling it for my swap. It can get tight back there.


----------



## SlowGolf1 (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: So it begins... (theguy1084)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theguy1084* »_Is that a fullrace dowpipe as well? What size turbo? I am interested to see how that setup fits. I have been eye balling it for my swap. It can get tight back there.

No the DP was made custom by Eurojet owned by a EJ employee. The turbo is a T3 T4 50 trim


----------



## gtiguy12 (May 22, 2006)

*Re: So it begins... (SlowGolf1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SlowGolf1* »_
No the DP was made custom by Eurojet owned by a EJ employee. The turbo is a T3 T4 50 trim 
 This is correct.
The verdict is in on the head. it is slightly warpped from overheating.
I Dropped it off at the machine shop today. I should get it back tommorrow.


----------



## SICKVDUB1 (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: So it begins... (gtiguy12)*

Updates i demand updates


----------



## SlowGolf1 (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: So it begins... (SICKVDUB1)*

GTi guy may be getting an AEB head instead


----------



## ronster731 (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: So it begins... (SlowGolf1)*

what type of accessories are you going to use? 16v or 2.0? A/C or no? I am starting to put my project together and I haven't decided on which accessories to use? Any advice?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: So it begins... (ronster731)*

if you want AC and easier to do 16v accessories. id personally do ABA accessories but if you want AC need to get lines made.


----------



## gtiguy12 (May 22, 2006)

*Re: So it begins... (ronster731)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ronster731* »_what type of accessories are you going to use? 16v or 2.0? A/C or no? I am starting to put my project together and I haven't decided on which accessories to use? Any advice?








I'm using mk4 accessories, minus the a/c. I bought the shorter serp belt from mjm autohaus. I also have a few "extra" parts laying around for this car. I still have to strip the short block. My daily driver just up and decided it dosen't want first gear, and the supercharger started leaking oil(it's pouring out of the airfilter) so this project is on temporary hold status. On the up side, the cylinder head came back from the machine shop and it's beautiful. Slowgolf1 is my official photographer for this thread so I'll get him to take some pics of the progress.


----------



## Vortexpert (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: So it begins... (gtiguy12)*

who's build will be done first mine, yours or ivans?








**** freddy and his shift cables!


----------



## gtiguy12 (May 22, 2006)

*Re: So it begins... (Vortexpert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vortexpert* »_who's build will be done first mine, yours or ivans?








**** freddy and his shift cables!

1. Ivan's car will never be done
2. i hope to have the car done by bug-o-rama in april '09
3. i concour on the F-Freddy and his shift cables.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Vortexpert (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: So it begins... (gtiguy12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtiguy12* »_
1. Ivan's car will never be done
2. i hope to have the car done by bug-o-rama in april '09
3. i concour on the F-Freddy and his shift cables.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

ivans car WILL be done.. 
order goes..
1) ivans car
2) my car
3)my 24VT 
4) ill help with your car


----------



## lowbudget (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: So it begins... (gtiguy12)*

Looks like you got a good start there. I like the S4 too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SlowGolf1 (Jan 8, 2007)

Thats Casa De HP


----------



## Wishing on a Vr (Feb 7, 2003)

*Re: So it begins... (gtiguy12)*



gtiguy12 said:


> Where do i start. I purchased a 1986 GTI 1.8 8 valve to give to my brother. He was going to use it to drive it back and forth to work. His Tacoma pickup was killing him at the pump and he was looking for something more fuel efficient.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Wishing on a Vr (Feb 7, 2003)

*Re: So it begins... (gtiguy12)*

Blast.. double post..


----------



## SlowGolf1 (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: So it begins... (Wishing on a Vr)*

Spec V with a 3071r


----------



## hallkbrd (Apr 8, 2000)

*Re: So it begins... (gtiguy12)*

That looks good - will the turbo fit under the back of the MK2 hood - it looks rather high?


----------



## gtiguy12 (May 22, 2006)

*Re: So it begins... (hallkbrd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hallkbrd* »_That looks good - will the turbo fit under the back of the MK2 hood - it looks rather high?

*_crosses fingers_* I am fully prepared to do what it takes to make this setup work.


----------



## SlowGolf1 (Jan 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Updating this for OP...............Head is together. Time for the block


----------



## SlowGolf1 (Jan 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Shortblock is almost done


----------



## SlowGolf1 (Jan 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Todays progress


----------



## Vortexpert (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (SlowGolf1)*









gangsta ass muthafukka!


----------



## IAmTheNacho (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Vortexpert)*

NICE http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CiDirkona (May 1, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (IAmTheNacho)*

Ooh oooh! Put it in the Transporter!


----------



## SlowGolf1 (Jan 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Its a Vanagon


----------



## Vortexpert (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (SlowGolf1)*

i wish i had an extra set of hands helping me too..


----------



## gtiguy12 (May 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Vortexpert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vortexpert* »_i wish i had an extra set of hands helping me too.. 
 Ronnie is always for hire $$$


----------



## Vortexpert (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (gtiguy12)*

btw, i can take nice pictures too....


----------



## SlowGolf1 (Jan 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*

They aaaaaiiiiiiiiiiiight


----------



## SICKVDUB1 (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (SlowGolf1)*

updates??????


----------



## gtiguy12 (May 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (SICKVDUB1)*

I have the passenger rear engine mount modified to clear the full race exhaust manifold. I went junkyard shopping today and picked up a corrado lower radiator support and powersteering fluid resivoir. I have to get my camera guy to take some more pictures.


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Vortexpert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vortexpert* »_btw, i can take nice pictures too....


















damn dude, they still use internal combustion engines in 2080??? I thought star trek transporter will be invented by then??


----------



## jhax (Aug 1, 2008)

sir i want details out the ass on this swap, i really want to do the same swap with my 87 gti and am very skeptical about the wiring, because i dont know anything about it so if you could be as detailed as you can it would help me as well as a lot of other people. thanks, justin


----------



## jhax (Aug 1, 2008)

**** i just realized you are in phoenix, im going to college up in prescott at ERAU


----------



## SICKVDUB1 (Sep 1, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Come on Adam i want to see this beast up and running. I NEED UPDATES


----------



## IAmTheNacho (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (SICKVDUB1)*

You sir....Need to update this project.


----------



## gtiguy12 (May 22, 2006)

*Re: So it begins... (gtiguy12)*

sorry for the crappy pics. they might as well have been taken from my cellphone, but they weren't








I got the corrado front engine mount bracket mounted with corrado g60 starter bolts holding in the mk4 starter








the rear engine mount bracket is a mk2 bracket, slightly cleared. you can't tell in the picture but there is plenty of room between the bracket and the full race exhaust manifold.








the oil return line has been fitted and heat sleeve installed to protect it. the exhaust manifold and turbo have been tightened down and the axle shield test fitted.








another view of the front, no a/c. man it's gonna be a warm summer.








here is a pic of the 42 draft designs coolant temperature sensor adapter. it's mounted behind the coolant flange








here is the turbonetic's boost controller








american car parts ftw. here is a ford lightning maf and air filter adapter.








with the air filter and inlet installed. notice the eurojet gernade dv.
















once again sorry for the crappy pics. i got some more work completed.
i'll try to update this week.


----------



## SlowGolf1 (Jan 8, 2007)

Looking good


----------



## jhax (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: (SlowGolf1)*

gorgeous


----------



## Vortexpert (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: (jhax)*

makes me wanna







(hand motion)....


_Modified by Vortexpert at 5:03 PM 3-2-2009_


----------



## SlowGolf1 (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: (Vortexpert)*

Man I need to get some pics for you. Ill do that these next few days


----------



## 20th#3191 (Dec 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Vortexpert)*

Oh yeah those are greeaaat pictures







when is that vrsick gonna be done? I think when you started that build I had just went through puberty now when I take a Sh!t my balls are resting in the toilet water! Hurry up!









_Quote, originally posted by *Vortexpert* »_btw, i can take nice pictures too....


















_Modified by 20th#3191 at 7:34 AM 3-3-2009_


_Modified by 20th#3191 at 7:34 AM 3-3-2009_


----------



## 20th#3191 (Dec 27, 2005)

*Re: So it begins... (gtiguy12)*



gtiguy12 said:


> sorry for the crappy pics. they might as well have been taken from my cellphone, but they weren't
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fluxburn64 (Apr 9, 2005)

*Re: So it begins... (20th#3191)*

Question on the MAF, ford lightning: Are you wiring that to the stock engine management?


----------



## gtiguy12 (May 22, 2006)

*Re: So it begins... (Fluxburn64)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fluxburn64* »_Question on the MAF, ford lightning: Are you wiring that to the stock engine management?
 I am wiring it to the stock aeb harness. I just recieved my ecm back from Chris Tapp at eurodyne with some 630cc injector goodness http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Fluxburn64 (Apr 9, 2005)

*Re: So it begins... (gtiguy12)*

So i guess the wiring is the same for most MAF units, regardless of manufacturer. I'd sure like to use a different MAF unit then to bosch unit I have on my mk3.


----------



## DWI_gti (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: So it begins... (Fluxburn64)*

where did you get the ford maf? I got one off ebay at first had the p# ground off and the car never idled right, then went nad got one from the Ford dealer and car runs great. so hope you got that one from the dealer


----------



## Veedubboy75 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: So it begins... (Vortexpert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vortexpert* »_ not proper shoe equipment... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

I am the Vortexpert, and i approve this build thread!
adam get better feet protection!

i think it's proper shoe equipment for taking pictures....
how do you know he was in the garage to work? maybe he was just snapping photos post work day?








everyone's a genius i guess.
kinda reminds of the 2 or 3 guys in my automotive school who run around telling other students when they're doing something wrong or how to do something and then i reply "MF, if you know everything why are you here?"
movin on.


_Modified by Veedubboy75 at 3:34 PM 3-6-2009_


----------



## gtiguy12 (May 22, 2006)

*Re: So it begins... (Veedubboy75)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubboy75* »_
i think it's proper shoe equipment for taking pictures....
how do you know he was in the garage to work? maybe he was just snapping photos post work day?








everyone's a genius i guess.
kinda reminds of the 2 or 3 guys in my automotive school who run around telling other students when they're doing something wrong or how to do something and then i reply "MF, if you know everything why are you here?"
movin on.

_Modified by Veedubboy75 at 3:34 PM 3-6-2009_

Thanks for the defense Veedubboy75, however the vortexpert is one of my personal friends and happens to know i wear sandals everywhere i go, with the exception of work. he's just jealous my 1.8t is going to smoke his vr6 with his wussy ass supercharger.


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: So it begins... (gtiguy12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtiguy12* »_ I am wiring it to the stock aeb harness. I just recieved my ecm back from Chris Tapp at eurodyne with some 630cc injector goodness http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

What is the ID of the Ford Lightning MAF?
Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Vortexpert (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: So it begins... (gtiguy12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtiguy12* »_
Thanks for the defense Veedubboy75, however the vortexpert is one of my personal friends and happens to know i wear sandals everywhere i go, with the exception of work. _he's just jealous my 1.8t is going to smoke his vr6 with his wussy ass supercharger._









what is this? i thought it was turbo for turbo... if i had known this i would have just turbo both cars


----------



## 5speedsteve (Dec 13, 2004)

updatesssssssssssss....


----------



## IAmTheNacho (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: So it begins... (Vortexpert)*

This guys got twin blowers....Jealous??????


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: So it begins... (IAmTheNacho)*

how did i not know about this thread?
i knew about the build, but not the thread.
kickass man.
nice seeing you today too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

Bumping this for updates


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Ill update this for you Adam


----------



## gtiguy12 (May 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Thanks for the update Ronnie. So it seems I have got the engine installed in the car. the mk4 B&M shifter installed and the corrado pedal cluster with clutch master and slave cylinders installed.
I have decided to not install the air to water intercooler and am now going with a Eurojet air to air intercooler. this will allow me to use the stock fan and get rid of the TT intake manifold and run a stock AWP one.
I am also no longer re-locating the battery to the trunk. It was all these little (read: time consuming) projects that made me loose motivation to finish the car.
Be on the look out for more updates. I can't wait to drive this thing.


----------



## WhoIsJohnGalt (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (gtiguy12)*

Looks good Adam!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*FV-QR*









































And just cuz its clean


----------



## OneEight60 (May 22, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

very dope! subscribed


----------



## jhax (Aug 1, 2008)

where did you route your PCV system i see it somewhere on the front bottom of the block but cant make it out


----------



## gtiguy12 (May 22, 2006)

*Re: (jhax)*

the pcv system is going to be re-routed back into the inlet. there is no bung yet.
i am currently waiting for 2 silicone 90's to finish the intercooler piping, then i can drive the car.


----------



## jhax (Aug 1, 2008)

why not route it to the exhaust? so your engine stays cleaner thats what im doing


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*FV-QR*

I put a rush on them couplers!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*FV-QR*

OMG this MKII is as fast as my MKIV. Im soooooooooooooo jelly its lighter!!! Dump tube and some cleaning up of the bay thats all thats left. Ill get some better pics soon. Celly pic for now


----------



## IAmTheNacho (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Uh im comming over tonight!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*FV-QR*

It lives and drives



















































_Modified by [email protected] at 6:10 PM 8-4-2009_


----------

